# Joshua vs klitschko (spoilers)



## Headhunter (Apr 30, 2017)

So that fight went down last night and it was a great fight. The best boxing match I've seen in a while. Joshua did well coming back from adversity for the first time but he does need to work on his cardio. Vitali did well and I reckon a few years he'd have won but times catching up to him and he's lost his last 2 fights and while he's still been competitive its probably time to start thinking calling it a day.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2017)

We didn't watch it as we weren't going to pay £20 ( about 26US$) for pay per view. Still I suppose they had to charge that much for the purses to be so much!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 30, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> We didn't watch it as we weren't going to pay £20 ( about 26US$) for pay per view. Still I suppose they had to charge that much for the purses to be so much!


Neither did I I wasn't going to risk paying for what could've been a boring fight e.g mayweather pacquiao


----------

